# Remains of pilot missing 18 years in Iraq found



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2009)

> WASHINGTON – The remains of the first American lost in the Persian Gulf War have been found in Iraq, the military said Sunday, after struggling for nearly two decades with the question of whether he was dead or alive.
> 
> The Armed Forces Institute of Pathology has positively identified the remains of Navy Capt. Michael "Scott" Speicher, whose disappearance has bedeviled investigators since his fighter jet was shot down over the Iraq desert on the first night of the 1991 war.



The rest of the story is here:
Remains of pilot missing 18 years in Iraq found - Yahoo! News


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 2 names on my POW flag mast. Speicher's was one of them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2009)

*Welcome home Capt. Michael "Scott" Speicher! It is about damn time! Never fogotten!*

The camp that I was based out of in Iraq was actually named after him. Camp Speicher, Tikrit, Iraq.
Camp Speicher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Except that it was not nearly as nice when we got there as they make it out to be. We did not have a large PX, food court, or anything like that. The runways were still bombed out, the hangers were bombed out and we were sleeping in tents for a few months before the "units" got there.


----------



## Trebor (Aug 2, 2009)

beat me to it, Evan



 welcome home, Captain


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 2, 2009)

Home at last. RIP Captain. 

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Finally there is closure for his family.

RIP!


----------



## Amsel (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember very clearly when Capt. Speicher went missing and have wondered if he was ever captured or was KIA. I am glad that he has finally come home. Rest in peace.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm glad he has been found at last, may he now rest in peace.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

Sad news for the family but it did finally provide closure.
It also might explain why the uniform was found all folded up.
R.I.P. Captain Speicher.






Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2009)

There were a lot of twists and turns in this and I was hoping that he would be found alive, especially when the second Gulf War started.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2009)

The Military channel program I watched on his disappearance left "me" with the impression he was probably alive.
I was concerned when the second gulf war started that if he was alive he wouldn't be for much longer.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

This, in some small way, is good news. At least the family will have closure. For years there has been speculation, and
_unconfirmed_ reports of him being seen alive. Now, the episode will be brought to an end with another serviceman
being brought home. 

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome Home!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 3, 2009)

Salute Capt. Welcome home.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 3, 2009)

Odd just finished reading a book all about him, the speculations about him surviving, being captive all these years... 
how the government failed to look for him. It's good there is some final closure.


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Aug 4, 2009)

Based out of Cecil Field in Jacksonville, FL. I had a few friends that knew him passively( In a Marine Squadron stationed there at the same time). Their overriding concern (and accompanying anger) was that he would be forgotten with the next big headline.

Glad to hear there is finally some closure.


----------

